# No Kings And Almost Got Stranded!!



## deadeyedave

Well, a friend, Pete, and I went out in the gulf early this morning to troll for some kings. We left Meigs park in Shalimar around 5:30 and headed towards the Destin pass in a 16ft. v-alum Lund with a 25 Johnson pull start motor. We started trolling around 6:10 with a deep diving broken back plug and headed southeast. We went about 7 miles out with no luck. We did see a few massive blow ups and a few small cobia. Anyway, we decide to take a break, as the water out there looked awesome!! After a bit I proceed to pull start the motor, but the spring breaks leaving me with 3.5 feet of cord hanging out of the motor. Luckily, the motor did crank, thank God, and we started back towards Destin. It was a long, long ride back as our extra 2.5 gallon tank must of had humidity or water in the tank. The motor would run but only at a low speed and if we tried to speed up the motor would kick and sputter. I have not used that tank in months. Also, we had to change the tanks out on the fly, while not letting the motor die out. Finally, we got back to the Destin bridge, only to almost lose it going across crab island. We had to take the shortest route back to Meigs beach, as we were running very low on gas. Pete did an excellent job keeping the prop churning while I bolted up the bow using my weight to help lift the motor up!! It looked deeper. Well, it took awhile, but we made it back safely!! I have had this boat and motor for 5.5 months with no problems whatsoever. The first time I go 7 miles in the Gulf the spring breaks for the pull start. Go figure? Anyway, Pete and I were very thankful to make it back under our own power. I had a cell phone on me, but Sea Tow would have cost a fortune, which I don't have, and I am not sure it the Coast Guard or Marine Patrol would have got us way out there. I just wish I had a picture of a 20lb king to show you!! Well, it was a fun trip though, and I know we will do it again. Having the spring break is out of my control and once again we are just glad we made it back. Later.

Deadeye, 16ft. v-alum Lund, 25 Johnson, wading accessories!!


----------



## delta dooler

deadeyedave said:


> 16ft. v-alum Lund with a 25 Johnson pull start motor........We went about 7 miles out ......... I have not used that tank in months..........


Glad yall made it back, BUT.... you stated a few things that didnt set to well.
1. 16' Lund, 25 Johnson..... in the Gulf
2. 7 miles out ..... in a 16' boat
3. Have not used tank in months..... and you decided to go out into the gulf with old gas.

really I dont give a hoot what people do, If someone wanted to jump off a bridge, I'd say "have at it", but there has been more than 1 of my trips offshore "ruined" because of having to tow someone in that was ill-prepared. People are taking wandering into the gulf way too lightly, the recent loss of several kayakers lives is a prime example of this....

good luck, tight lines, be safe:thumbsup:


----------



## karma

I have been fishing off of my 13ft boston whaler with a 25 hp motor for 14 years now.. I have been beaten to hell and back with that boat.. taken it 5-7 miles off shore.. traveled all over the ICW and no matter how careful you are.. boats are boats..

We are all superstitious because freak things happen on the water ALL THE TIME.. 

You all remind me of some of my past learning experiences so trust me I can relate!! 

Others may give you a rant and discourage you from making such a trek in a aluminum boat.. 
I totally agree! I would never venture further then a mile off the beach in such boat.. 

I must say though.. Definitely pick your days with a boat like that.. One good wave or wake could leave you swimming back to shore.. 

Glad you got some fish and made it back safely.. I would stay closer to shore with an older motor and a boat that would sink fast! =)

-Karma


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I have actually been considering starting a small towing business simply for guys who don't have the towing insurance. I was there two days ago, it sucks. I figure for the guys who don't have the insurance, I could just charge a lower hourly or mileage rate that way if you don't have the insurance at least it won't cost you 3 house payments to get back in. Lol


----------



## deadeyedave

The boat is fine. We checked the seas and wind in advance. We had a main tank which was 6.6 gallons which had no problems. We did not have bad gas, actually we bought the gas that morning. The small 2.5 gallon tank had issues. The gas was new. You all think you need a 30ft boat to go 7 miles. Just my thoughts? Thanks for the feedback though!!

Deadeye


----------



## JD7.62

delta dooler said:


> Glad yall made it back, BUT.... you stated a few things that didnt set to well.
> 1. 16' Lund, 25 Johnson..... in the Gulf
> 2. 7 miles out ..... in a 16' boat
> 3. Have not used tank in months..... and you decided to go out into the gulf with old gas.
> 
> really I dont give a hoot what people do, If someone wanted to jump off a bridge, I'd say "have at it", but there has been more than 1 of my trips offshore "ruined" because of having to tow someone in that was ill-prepared. People are taking wandering into the gulf way too lightly, *the recent loss of several kayakers lives is a prime example of this*....
> 
> good luck, tight lines, be safe:thumbsup:


 Got proof of this?


----------



## boatnbob

*Two words - NATURAL SELECTION*

You can run that boat to China for all I care, but as others indicated, some things are not so smart. The CG will turn over your tow to a commercial activity. You would do better to sink it and hitch a ride back than pay for the tow job. 

You appear to belong to the "it can't happen to me crowd". Are you foolish, maybe. Just because you have done it and gotten away with it does not make it sensible. One day, your luck will run out and you will wonder how you got where you. 

Be a little smarter. BTW, you don't need a 30' boat to go out. Pick your days and watch the weather. A cell phone may/may not work out there. Take an EPIRB if you want to risk it like that, at least you can get your CG ride then. 

I am glad you made it back safe and sound with a nice fish. Have a plan B always. Even if your rewind gizmo broke, can't you wrap a rope around the top of the flywheel and pull it over? 

Cheers,

XB

PS: I USED to be in that crowd when I was much younger. No insult really intended. It takes one to know one - lol


----------



## PurpleNGold

Subscribe


----------



## Lyin Too

Been there, done that. Made it back to tell about it then did it again, many times. Gotta go in what youve got. Glad you caught fish.


----------



## deadeyedave

If you read what I have written you will know that we did pick our day, it was today. Just check the weather this morning till noon and past. It was calm!!!!! As I said, the SPRING BROKE for the manual start!!!!! I can not foresee things like this happening in the future. It has been just fine for 5.5 months like I have stated. The boat is a deep V with high sides, the boat did just fine, not the issue. The SPRING was the issue. Just read the post!! We will do it again, as preparation is not the issue!! Thanks.

Deadeye


----------



## jmunoz

I seen a guy out in about a 12-14 ft Jon boat today having a blast of course it was like a lake and I had to work


----------



## submariner

Dave Don't let the self rightness people get to you. I doubt they never had the unexpected happen to them and had to adapt Sounds like it was a fun and memorable thks for posting


----------



## CCC

Knew this was coming, I got blessed out for not having a VHF. Be VERY careful what you post here...........


----------



## sealark

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have actually been considering starting a small towing business simply for guys who don't have the towing insurance. I was there two days ago, it sucks. I figure for the guys who don't have the insurance, I could just charge a lower hourly or mileage rate that way if you don't have the insurance at least it won't cost you 3 house payments to get back in. Lol


What you just stated is against the law without a CG license with a towing endorsement. You can't charge for anything. But you can tow anyone without charging them.


----------



## CCC

CCC said:


> Knew this was coming, I got blessed out for not having a VHF. Be VERY careful what you post here...........


 
As I said.........


----------



## deadeyedave

submariner said:


> Dave Don't let the self rightness people get to you. I doubt they never had the unexpected happen to them and had to adapt Sounds like it was a fun and memorable thks for posting


Thanks submariner!! You have summed it up the best. This is all I was trying to convey!! Thank you so much for being real!! Thanks again.

Deadeye, 16ft. v-alum Lund, 25 Johnson, wading accessories!!


----------



## delta dooler

JD7.62 said:


> Got proof of this?


 Proof of what? Kayakers losing their lives? At least 5 over the last couple months, 2 in Mississippi 3 in Florida. I guess if you wanna call what is on the news or in paper proof, yes I have it..... So?


----------



## sealark

If you were refering to my towing post. Not that I care I was just posting facts to save someone a law suit or heavy federal fine. If it wasn't about me, oops...


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted



sealark said:


> BlaineAtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have actually been considering starting a small towing business simply for guys who don't have the towing insurance. I was there two days ago, it sucks. I figure for the guys who don't have the insurance, I could just charge a lower hourly or mileage rate that way if you don't have the insurance at least it won't cost you 3 house payments to get back in. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> What you just stated is against the law without a CG license with a towing endorsement. You can't charge for anything. But you can tow anyone without charging them.
Click to expand...

I am a 200 ton near coastal master with a commercial assistance of towing endorsement. I think I have it covered....


----------



## sealark

Yes you sure do.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I read back over that and my reply sounded dickish..... Wasn't meant that way. Sorry. 

By the way, I can't eve get anyone to come up on VHF out here. I can get radio checks every now and then but past that is like pulling teeth.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Glad you made it back safely, nothing wrong with going into the gulf on a small boat, BUT, you have to make sure everything is in proper working order and be confident in your equipment. I fish the gulf in what most would consider a "small" boat and try to never forget that the Gulf of Mexico has claimed countless lives....


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

Stay safe and use common sense, watch the weather and leave a float plan. Having an EPIRB or sart is nice too but no everyone has one. In water survival they told us the average rescue time in the GOM is about 3 hrs. Not saying I would rely on that but you could float with the rest of your safety gear if need be for that long. Just remember, if you don't have a sart or EPIRB lee everything that floats around you, around you. The bigger the target the easier you are to spot. Have fun and try not to over fish all those snapper.... Lol


----------



## almo100

I can't say much going out 30 in an 18 foot boat but it's a Robalo with a deep V and high walls (foam filled), I have US Boat towing service, VHF radio, flares, satellite communicator and I submit a float plan to friends and let them know when I am supposed to be back and check in with them when I return.

It is nice to know that no matter what, my boat will float. Aluminum boat is a bit scary no matter what the weather is like just because a wake from one of those charter boats in the pass or out at sea can swamp you in a minute.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

It's cool to go out in a small boat, you just got to be able to overcome obstacles on your own and not expect someone to be there to help. Have you had the cowl off your outboard before? Almost all small motors have a notch and a groove on the flywheel. Wind a short line around it with a knot on the end and give a whirl. Learn how to start your motor without the winding mechanism and you will be one step ahead next time. Also, as you learned, take more gas than you think you will need.


----------



## deadeyedave

Comfortably Numb said:


> It's cool to go out in a small boat, you just got to be able to overcome obstacles on your own and not expect someone to be there to help. Have you had the cowl off your outboard before? Almost all small motors have a notch and a groove on the flywheel. Wind a short line around it with a knot on the end and give a whirl. Learn how to start your motor without the winding mechanism and you will be one step ahead next time. Also, as you learned, take more gas than you think you will need.


Thanks Comfortably Numb and everyone else. I will do the things you have mentioned!! I am safe though and prepared. I have had the cowling off my motor, and I do know a bit about my motor. I have seen someone crank a motor like mine in the way you described above Comfortably Numb. I can do it and it would have been my next step. I will take more gas next time though, as we didn't mean to venture out so far it just happens sometimes!! We did recognize we were getting low on gas and decided to turn back at the right time. I understand all of your concerns about going out into the Gulf of Mexico and I will heed warning!! Thanks fellas!!

Deadeye, 16ft v-alum Lund, 25 Johnson, wading accessories!!


----------



## rfh21

delta dooler said:


> People are taking wandering into the gulf way too lightly, the recent loss of several kayakers lives is a prime example of this....





delta dooler said:


> Proof of what? Kayakers losing their lives? At least 5 over the last couple months, 2 in Mississippi 3 in Florida. I guess if you wanna call what is on the news or in paper proof, yes I have it..... So?


Mississippi deaths both occurred inshore in a bayou, one man prone to strokes. 

Perdido death was also inshore and likely due to other health complications.

Recently missing kayaker obviously still status unknown, I don't know your other sources. 

But don't throw kayakers under a bus because we go way out in small, basically unsinkable, boats. Especially when none of the lives lost you referred to were even in the Gulf.


----------



## deadeyedave

Here is a picture of my boat that we took out!! Not bad for calmer seas!!


----------



## deadeyedave

rfh21 said:


> mississippi deaths both occurred inshore in a bayou, one man prone to strokes.
> 
> Perdido death was also inshore and likely due to other health complications.
> 
> Recently missing kayaker obviously still status unknown, i don't know your other sources.
> 
> But don't throw kayakers under a bus because we go way out in small, basically unsinkable, boats. Especially when none of the lives lost you referred to were even in the gulf.


exactly!!


----------



## almo100

rfh21 said:


> Mississippi deaths both occurred inshore in a bayou, one man prone to strokes.
> 
> Perdido death was also inshore and likely due to other health complications.
> 
> Recently missing kayaker obviously still status unknown, I don't know your other sources.
> 
> But don't throw kayakers under a bus because we go way out in small, basically unsinkable, boats. Especially when none of the lives lost you referred to were even in the Gulf.


Basically unsinkable? OK, now I gotta chime in on this one. I have rented kayaks for 15 years and the smallest of holes will fill that sucker up in just an hour rental and become less and less buoyant and that's with nothing on it. I can't imagine going miles out, with a cooler, rods and anything else that kayakers take.

Don't get me wrong here. Everyone has the right to enjoy life in what ever way they feel and there is nothing wrong with someone making the choice in taking a kayak offshore but please don't try and promote it as safe, because it is not and you are doing no justice to those maybe thinking about it.

Going out into the ocean is anything but safe. There are things you can do to minimize your exposure to danger but no matter what you drive, there are dangers out there for everyone even myself.

The smaller the craft the more dangerous it is, period. Weather, visibility and maneuverability are all factors in safety.

My advice is to know all of the possible dangers, take all of the best of precautions and have as much safety gear as possible.

Be safe and have fun.


----------



## almo100

deadeyedave said:


> Here is a picture of my boat that we took out!! Not bad for calmer seas!!


The other factors you have to take into consideration are other boats' wake and the pass. 

Just because it is 1-2 out there does not mean that is what you will experience when coming into the pass.

90% of the time I go out the scariest moments are coming back in through the pass.

Lastly, some of the larger boats may not see you or don't care to slow down if you are near them sending a nice 3 or 4 foot wave your way. If it catches you sideways, that's when things will get ugly.

Again, not trying to discourage you, just letting you know there are other factors to consider and be aware of.


----------



## rfh21

almo100 said:


> Basically unsinkable? OK, now I gotta chime in on this one. I have rented kayaks for 15 years and the smallest of holes will fill that sucker up in just an hour rental and become less and less buoyant and that's with nothing on it. I can't imagine going miles out, with a cooler, rods and anything else that kayakers take.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here. Everyone has the right to enjoy life in what ever way they feel and there is nothing wrong with someone making the choice in taking a kayak offshore but please don't try and promote it as safe, because it is not and you are doing no justice to those maybe thinking about it.
> 
> Going out into the ocean is anything but safe. There are things you can do to minimize your exposure to danger but no matter what you drive, there are dangers out there for everyone even myself.
> 
> The smaller the craft the more dangerous it is, period. Weather, visibility and maneuverability are all factors in safety.
> 
> My advice is to know all of the possible dangers, take all of the best of precautions and have as much safety gear as possible.
> 
> Be safe and have fun.


Rented as in used someone else's kayak? They don't just get holes in them by magic either, you would have to hit a quality kayak hard with a gaff to put a hole in it on the water. Maybe don't take out a boat with a hole in it.

Cheap boats that have seams will crack and fill with water and yes sink. I'm talking about a real kayak that you invested the necessary money in to be taking it offshore. In no way is going offshore safe but I'm defending the point that kayakers are getting a bad rap as being stupid for going offshore and killing themselves when not a single death referenced has been a result of a kayaker going offshore.


----------



## almo100

rfh21 said:


> Rented as in used someone else's kayak? They don't just get holes in them by magic either, you would have to hit a quality kayak hard with a gaff to put a hole in it on the water. Maybe don't take out a boat with a hole in it.
> 
> Cheap boats that have seams will crack and fill with water and yes sink. I'm talking about a real kayak that you invested the necessary money in to be taking it offshore. In no way is going offshore safe but I'm defending the point that kayakers are getting a bad rap as being stupid for going offshore and killing themselves when not a single death referenced has been a result of a kayaker going offshore.


I can't speak for anyone else but I was in no way calling you or anyone else stupid. It's not the way I do things.

Everyone's perception of what people do and why they do it is different. Some may think that getting into a fenced in octagon with a another guy who's trying to beat your brains in might not be the smartest thing but there is a billion dollar industry behind it. 

I'm not calling anyone any names and not discouraging anyone from doing the things they want to do for recreation but the one thing everyone should be able to agree on is that the smaller the craft the higher the risk when talking about offshore fishing. Does that mean you will die? Of course not but the risk is higher and it should be communicated as such so that people can make informed decisions.


----------



## deeptracks

I have done things that I look back on as not so smart and learned from it. I simply would not want to navigate the Destin nor P-cola pass in that boat period! To many varibles in play that you cannot plan for.


----------



## kandv2000

This thread brings back some memories. When I was a kid working on shrimp boats in the Gulf, we got to sell our fish without a boatshare coming out. When we anchored up during the day we would fish,,,,, alot. Most days the captain was good enough to anchor us on structure. But through the day we would drift on and off of it. When we would drift off we would get down the life boat (12' john boat) and paddle over to the spot. Caught a 45 pound gag in that little boat at least 15 miles off Aplachicola. Thinking back at how stupid the things we did back then were (not that these guys were stupid just that we were).


----------



## delta dooler

Geez, looks like the kayak fishermen are just as sensitive as the pier rats. Whatever the case may be, good luck and stay safe.


----------



## JD7.62

delta dooler said:


> Geez, looks like the kayak fishermen are just as sensitive as the pier rats. Whatever the case may be, good luck and stay safe.


No, just trying to point out your ignorance! :thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler

JD7.62 said:


> No, just trying to point out your ignorance! :thumbsup:


Another behind the keyboard big talker....


----------



## Needle Fish 69

While we're on the topic of breaking down, how much does the typical handheld radio cost? One that I would use up to 15 miles offshore


----------



## almo100

needle fish 69 said:


> while we're on the topic of breaking down, how much does the typical handheld radio cost? One that i would use up to 15 miles offshore


$80-$150


----------



## deadeyedave

*Just made it back Home!!!*

We could have drifted, been pushed home by the wind, or perhaps sailed her home with various articles of clothing!

deadeye


----------



## kanaka

*2 years, 4 months and 18 days later*



deadeyedave said:


> We could have drifted, been pushed home by the wind, or perhaps sailed her home with various articles of clothing!
> 
> deadeye


You be an optimist.


----------



## Chapman5011

Wet cell phones don't work well.
The slightest issue could have stopped your life in its tracks.

Fish smarter, and live long and prosper


----------



## sea hoss

There's old sailors, and bold sailors, but very few old, bold sailors......


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Usually some good kings out at the Trysler Grounds. May just need to bring a couple extra 5 gallon cans of fuel.


----------

